# How to "bump" a goat?



## Jackalope (Mar 16, 2016)

When you "bump" a doe to try and feel if she has kids what are you feeling for? What do kids feel like?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I haven't done it myself but if you do a search on here, there should be threads on how to do it.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Bouncing a goat is a simple procedure. Straddle the doe facing the tail. place your hands under the does belly and gently lift up. the kids feels like a solid mass. if there is no kid there is no mass. I use bumping after the first kid is born to see if there is another. before birth I find that the belly is too tight to get a good feel. the doe that is not pregnant will not be very tight,
I don't bump pre birthing because it cant feel good and I don't want to hurt the kid.
hope that helps


----------



## Jackalope (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks! When I bump her I typically feel something but the past few mornings I have felt the mass but it was closer to her spine so I don't think she's pregnant


----------

